# كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى



## جيلان (1 أغسطس 2008)

ارسلت فتاه تبلغ من العمر عشرون عاما الى خادمتها رسالة على الانترنت
عنوانها 7 ثوانى و هى صلاة تستغرق 7 ثوانى فقط تقول فيها "الهى انى احبك و
احتاج اليك تعال و ادخل الى قلبى و باركنى و بارك اسرتى و بيتى و اصدقائى
فى اسم يسوع امين" فاندهشت الخادمة لفترة وجيزة ثم ادركت اننا فى عصر
السرعة و الانترنت فى الالفية الثالثة و لكنها ردت على الفتاه برساله
قصيرة تقول
ان الله على بعد مسافة صلاة فقط منك
عندما نبدأ بتلك
الصلاة الجميلة لمدة 7 ثوانى يوميا فاننا سوف نستمتع بلمسة الرب لقلوبنا و
انه من خلال الوقت القصير سوف تبدا علاقة حب مع يسوع و تلك العلاقة سوف
تقود الى معرفة الله

فى كل علاقة حب



او صداقة فى
حياتنا فاننا نسعى لمعرفة شخصية الصديق او الصديقة كما يحدث ايضا فى
علاقتنا مع الرب يسوع سوف تقود لمعرفة اكثر له و لمحبته و صلاحه تجاهنا​

معرفة الله لا تتم فى عجلة فهو لا يهب عطاياة للعابد المستعجل , فان السر فى معرفة الله و التاثر به يكمن فى طول وقت الاختلاء به​
ان الصلاة هى اقوى قوة فى عالم اليوم​


----------



## ziad14d (1 أغسطس 2008)

الهى انى احبك و
احتاج اليك تعال و ادخل الى قلبى و باركنى و بارك اسرتى و بيتى و اصدقائى
فى اسم يسوع امين


تسلمين ياورده


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

*


ziad14d قال:



			الهى انى احبك و
احتاج اليك تعال و ادخل الى قلبى و باركنى و بارك اسرتى و بيتى و اصدقائى
فى اسم يسوع امين


تسلمين ياورده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


امين
ميرسى زياد لمرورك*


----------



## amjad-ri (2 أغسطس 2008)

> "الهى انى احبك و
> احتاج اليك تعال و ادخل الى قلبى و باركنى و بارك اسرتى و بيتى و اصدقائى
> فى اسم يسوع امين"​



فعلا  صلاة  جميلة​
ان الصلاة هى اقوى قوة فى عالم اليوم​

انا  عن  نفسي  انا معك  في  هذا الكلام

لان  صلاتي  و عن طريق امي 

التي  اصرت علي  ان اصلي

 خلصتني  من مصاعب  كتيرة​


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

*ميرسى لمرورك امجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## علي مزيكا (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

صلاة حلوة واعتقد ان الصلاة ليست بطول وقتها اوقصر وقتها بل بايمانك في صلاتك

شكرا والرب يبارككم


----------



## جيلان (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

*


علي مزيكا قال:



			صلاة حلوة واعتقد ان الصلاة ليست بطول وقتها اوقصر وقتها بل بايمانك في صلاتك

شكرا والرب يبارككم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا على ! على مشاركتك
اكيد الصلاة مش بقصر او طول وقتها
لكن لو بدءت بخطوة بسيطة نحو المسيح بانه يقرب منك عشر خطوات
فالبدء بالصلاة اليه ولو لوفترة قصيرة فى البداية يجعلك تقترب منه اكثر
والموضوع يوضح ذلك بكلام الخادمة
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى*


----------



## علي مزيكا (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

اختي جيلان شكرا لك ولكن انا انسان مسيحي واحب يسوع المسيح وانا اسمي علي وللعلم انا ولدت مسيحي  والرب يبارك جياتك اختي


----------



## جيلان (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

*

علي مزيكا قال:



			اختي جيلان شكرا لك ولكن انا انسان مسيحي واحب يسوع المسيح وانا اسمي علي وللعلم انا ولدت مسيحي  والرب يبارك جياتك اختي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مممممممممممممم
سامحنى اخى
انا بس استغربت للاسم
لانى عن جد لم اسمع عن شخص مسيحى اسمه على
اسفة مرة اخرى ارجوا تقبل اعتزارى ​*


----------



## rabroba (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

*أحلى شي بالصلاة إنها تكون نابعة من القلب من جوا مش بمدتها...*


----------



## جيلان (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

*


rabroba قال:



أحلى شي بالصلاة إنها تكون نابعة من القلب من جوا مش بمدتها...

أنقر للتوسيع...


عندك حق  بس بردوا اى حد بنحبه بنكون محتاجين نتكلم معاه كتير
يعنى لو واحد خاطب بنت اكيد بيحب يتكلم معاها كتير والكلام مش بيخلص
كمان علاقتنا مع ربنا لازم يكون فى حب بينا و نحب نتكلم معاه كتير
ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا بيارك حياتك*


----------



## علي مزيكا (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> مممممممممممممم
> سامحنى اخى
> ...



عادي اختي جيلان والاستغراب من الاسم ليش انت فقط ب كل من يسمع اسمي ..بس المشكله انه ليش انا من سميت نفسي وهذه المشكله وانا متعود على هذا الشي وميرسي لك وانت ايضا تقبلي اعتذاري


----------



## مينا 188 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

لو ركزنا بجد فى السبع ثوانى دول هيكون افضل من سبع ساعات من غير تركيز


----------



## اخوكم (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الف شكر جيلان ومرسي خالص وربنا يسعد ايامكم بس انا ليا طلب ممكن الاخوة يصلولى عشان انا صلاتى عادية جدا وبقول اللى فى قلبي مع ربنا بس انا عايز اقوله كلام جميل يستحقه بجد وليا طلب تانى انا طالب منكم توجهوا ازاى عشان انا تايه خالص فى المنتدى لانى اول مره ادخل منتدى مسيحي فى حياتى ونفسي اعرف كل حاجة يعنى انزل الصور ازاى واكون عضو فعال ازاى والف شكر 
وانا مش هقدر اقول اسمى منعا للضر لى او حتى اكتب ايميلى عشان الاخت ام يوسف نبهت عليا مقولشي حاجات شخصية عنى .
وارجوا الافادة 
وسلام الرب معكم *


----------



## جيلان (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

*


علي مزيكا قال:



عادي اختي جيلان والاستغراب من الاسم ليش انت فقط ب كل من يسمع اسمي ..بس المشكله انه ليش انا من سميت نفسي وهذه المشكله وانا متعود على هذا الشي وميرسي لك وانت ايضا تقبلي اعتذاري

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه
طب كويس انك واخد على كدى
يلا بقى مش مهم الاسامى
ومافيش بين الاخوات اعتزار*


----------



## جيلان (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

*


مينا 188 قال:



			لو ركزنا بجد فى السبع ثوانى دول هيكون افضل من سبع ساعات من غير تركيز
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا مينا على الاضافة
بس طبعا لازم نصلى لربنا كتير على قد حبنا ليه
الاول ممكن نبدء بصلاة صغيرة والموضوع هيتطور
ميرسى كتير لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جيلان (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

*


اخوكم قال:



الف شكر جيلان ومرسي خالص وربنا يسعد ايامكم 


أنقر للتوسيع...



لا شكر على واجب اخى




			بس انا ليا طلب ممكن الاخوة يصلولى عشان انا صلاتى عادية جدا وبقول اللى فى قلبي مع ربنا بس انا عايز اقوله كلام جميل يستحقه بجد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الصلاة  مش بالكلام الجميل
كفاية انك تقول الى فى قلبك
يعنى مثلا لو بتقدر تتكلم خير وبركة لكن ربنا مش بيهمه الامور دى 
اهم حاجة تصليله من قلك وهى هيقبل صلاتك بعيدا عن الكلام المنظم
لان الى بيخرج من القلب احسن بكتير
ربنا معاك




			وليا طلب تانى انا طالب منكم توجهوا ازاى عشان انا تايه خالص فى المنتدى لانى اول مره ادخل منتدى مسيحي فى حياتى ونفسي اعرف كل حاجة يعنى انزل الصور ازاى واكون عضو فعال ازاى والف شكر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالنسبة لوضع  الصور
فاضغط على العلامة دى





ثم ضع رابط الصورة واضغط ok
وعشن تبقى عضو فعال لازم تشارك معانا كتير فى المنتدى وتستفيد منه
واى حاجة تقف معاك فى مواضيع فى قسم الشكاوى اخواتى منزلنها هتفيدك كتير ولو وقفت معاك حاجة اكتبها واحنا فى الخدمة

 ركن الشكاوى والمشاكل






			وانا مش هقدر اقول اسمى منعا للضر لى او حتى اكتب ايميلى عشان الاخت ام يوسف نبهت عليا مقولشي حاجات شخصية عنى .
وارجوا الافادة 
وسلام الرب معكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 

اكيد طبعا وده كمان المنتدى بيمنعه
لامنك الشخصى
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
واشكرك لمررورك*


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> ارسلت فتاه تبلغ من العمر عشرون عاما الى خادمتها رسالة على الانترنت
> عنوانها 7 ثوانى و هى صلاة تستغرق 7 ثوانى فقط تقول فيها "الهى انى احبك و
> احتاج اليك تعال و ادخل الى قلبى و باركنى و بارك اسرتى و بيتى و اصدقائى
> فى اسم يسوع امين" فاندهشت الخادمة لفترة وجيزة ثم ادركت اننا فى عصر
> ...



شكرااا ليكى 

ياريت الانسن يقضى عمره صلاه


----------



## جيلان (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

*


النهيسى قال:



			شكرااا ليكى 

ياريت الانسن يقضى عمره صلاه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا اخى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> ارسلت فتاه تبلغ من العمر عشرون عاما الى خادمتها رسالة على الانترنت
> عنوانها 7 ثوانى و هى صلاة تستغرق 7 ثوانى فقط تقول فيها "الهى انى احبك و
> احتاج اليك تعال و ادخل الى قلبى و باركنى و بارك اسرتى و بيتى و اصدقائى
> فى اسم يسوع امين" فاندهشت الخادمة لفترة وجيزة ثم ادركت اننا فى عصر
> ...





ميرسى يا جيلان على الموضوع الجامد دة ميرسى ليك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*


dodi lover قال:



			ميرسى يا جيلان على الموضوع الجامد دة ميرسى ليك

ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يا فندم على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جيلان على القصة والموعظة الحلوة دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (14 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> شكرا جيلان على القصة والموعظة الحلوة دى ربنا يباركك



*ويباركك
ميرسى لمرورك*


----------



## ماريا توتة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

صلاة جميلة ربنا يحمينا كلنا


----------



## جيلان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ماريا توتة قال:


> صلاة جميلة ربنا يحمينا كلنا



*ميرسى حبيبتى على المرور الجميل*


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*كيف يكون ارطباتنا بالرب بسرعه العصر*
*ان الرب الابدى السرمدى*
*لابد ان نلتصق به*
*ونطلبه ليكون معنا كل حين*
*والصلاه *
*هى الصله التى تربطنا به*
*فكيف تكون فى ثوان*
*شكرا على الموضوع يا جيلان*​


----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *كيف يكون ارطباتنا بالرب بسرعه العصر*
> *ان الرب الابدى السرمدى*
> *لابد ان نلتصق به*
> *ونطلبه ليكون معنا كل حين*
> ...



*عندك حق فعلا
الاستعجال فى الصلاة مينفعش و مهما كنا فى عصر السرعة فمش هينفع نطبقه فى علاقتنا مع ربنا 
شكرا يا مستر بيتر على المرور الجميل*


----------



## Esther (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الله بجد صلاه حلوه اوى اوى
عاشت ايديك ​


----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الحلو
نورتى*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*

*موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 سبتمبر 2008)

صلاة روعة بجد
ميرسي​


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى*



النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*



*الاحلى هو مرورك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> صلاة روعة بجد
> ميرسي​



*ميرسى حبيبتى
نورتى*


----------



## راجيه السماء (25 سبتمبر 2008)

انتى عارفه ان الصلاه دى حلوه بس انا بحب دايما اقول صلاة يسوع وياريت كل الناس تختبر الصلاة دى وهى يارب يسوع ارحمنى يارب يسوع اعنى يارب يسوع ابعد الشيطان عنى


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

راجيه السماء قال:


> انتى عارفه ان الصلاه دى حلوه بس انا بحب دايما اقول صلاة يسوع وياريت كل الناس تختبر الصلاة دى وهى يارب يسوع ارحمنى يارب يسوع اعنى يارب يسوع ابعد الشيطان عنى


*
الصلاة السهمية جامدة طبعا والاهم انها تكون من القلب
ميرسى حبيبتى على مرورك*


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*

لوقا عادل قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا لوقا على مرورك​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسيييييييي كتيييييييييير على الصلاه الجميله ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسيييييييي كتيييييييييير على الصلاه الجميله ربنا يبارك حياتك



*تسلمى يا قمرة على مرورك*​


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*صلاه راااااااااائعه يا جيلان 

ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## جيلان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *صلاه راااااااااائعه يا جيلان
> 
> ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى​*



*لا ميرسى على واجب يا قمر
منورة*​


----------

